
What other communities do you frequent online? - Tichy

======
Tichy
Wondering if you are taking part in any other online communities. Myself, I
don't even know many places to visit. Sometimes I indulge in discussions on
Slashdot-like pages (not a really community), another place is a closed
community run by a friend, with mostly other friends from real life. How many
other people have a place like that? Do many people just use the social pages
(MySpace etc) for that? Somehow I doubt it, it doesn't feel the same.

It just would be great to find likeminded people for the one or other thing.
For exmaple sometimes I enjoy discussing economics, but I couldn't find a good
online community for that yet.

------
Laurentvw
In general, Digg, Facebook, Youtube, and also the TechCrunch forums for
startup related discussion ( <http://forums.techcrunch.com> ).

I also visit a lot of Web2.0/startup blogs (Valleywag, Read/WriteWeb,
FoundRead, Mashable, Guy Kawasaki, Webware), but I guess those are not real
"communities".

------
mattculbreth
<http://reddit.com>

<http://programming.reddit.com>

------
zaidf
crooksandliars, webhostingtalk

------
papersmith
Usenet.

